# Help finding a song!



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi, this may be a hard request but im hoping someone can help me find this song! 

A close family friend recently passed, and we are trying to find a song to played at his funeral. He used to have a pet bird and whenever the song came on he would go through and see the bird and it would start to bob his head to it at a certain part. 

The song is by travis (we are about 99% sure that it is) somewhere in the song there is the sound of seagulls in the backgroud and thats about as much as we know about it sadly! 

Hopefully someone on here can help find the name! 

Thanks.


----------



## TheGav (Feb 11, 2011)

flowers in the window?


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Yeah Flowers in the window.






Seagull sounds at 2.45 into the song.

Cheers


----------



## joe93 (Sep 25, 2011)

I Believe that may just be the one ! Thanks lads, means alot


----------

